# 4770k or take a 3770k right now ?



## Ironman (Mar 23, 2013)

Should i wait for 4770k or take a 3770k right now ?

A Taste Of Things To Come

considering in india 
things launch here late
premium prices for early adopters

SO Please help me decide


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 23, 2013)

^Read this very informative Core i7-4770K: Haswell's Performance, Previewed : Core i7-4770K Gets Previewed


----------



## lakeport (Mar 23, 2013)

Most sources suggest that the performance difference between ivy bridge and haswell isn't going to be a lot.. somewhere around 7-8%.... But yeah maybe Intel will fix the overheating problem with haswell that happens in ivy bridge when overclocking with increased voltages.. So if you plan to OC hardcore.. wait for haswell.. else go for the 3770K.


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 23, 2013)

Spoiler






lakeport said:


> Most sources suggest that the performance difference between ivy bridge and haswell isn't going to be a lot.. somewhere around 7-8%.... But yeah maybe Intel will fix the overheating problem with haswell that happens in ivy bridge when overclocking with increased voltages.. So if you plan to OC hardcore.. wait for haswell.. else go for the 3770K.






+1 to lakeport comments

Not much performance increase considering 7-8%.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

I think you would be happy with a FX 8350 . The Price Of I7 3770K is priced at ~20k and I think the 4770k would be priced Ridiculously at 25k(guess).


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 27, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Most sources suggest that the performance difference between ivy bridge and haswell isn't going to be a lot.. somewhere around 7-8%.... But yeah maybe Intel will fix the overheating problem with haswell that happens in ivy bridge when overclocking with increased voltages.. So if you plan to OC hardcore.. wait for haswell.. else go for the 3770K.



Reviews by the "sources" have not been done on the final product... just like a beta of game or software, the proccy they worked is a work in progress with beta drivers. So I feel we should not judge the performance increase right now.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

granted the review/preview tested a review sample only, there's not enough new apps which can take advantage of the new instruction sets and the OC potentiality has not been tested yet but generally speaking 3770K or even a FX-8350 is a much better for the people who don't wnt to wait as these techs, platforms are more mature and going with either of them is not a bad idea by any means.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 28, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Most sources suggest that the performance difference between ivy bridge and haswell isn't going to be a lot.. somewhere around 7-8%.... But yeah maybe Intel will fix the overheating problem with haswell that happens in ivy bridge when overclocking with increased voltages.. So if you plan to OC hardcore.. wait for haswell.. else go for the 3770K.



not hardcore oc ................ but planning to do a little OC


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it an urgent purchase, or you just want an upgrade?


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2013)

Ironman said:


> not hardcore oc ................ but planning to do a little OC



both are good for your purpose then and 4.5 Ghz is guaranteed


----------

